# How to avoid getting ink on my hands?



## xucaen (Jul 4, 2010)

I am just getting into screen printing, have a home built press and a 10x14 inch screen to start. I wear latex gloves to avoid getting ink on my hands, however, I find that on every shirt I print I have to put on a new pair of gloves because ink got all over my hands. I don't know what I am doing wrong. People on youtube don't even wear gloves and they never seem to get ink on their hands.

The reason this is a problem, obviously, is because when I pick up the next shirt to load on the platen, I get ink all over it. So I have to put on new gloves for each shirt. 

What am I doing wrong? (besides the obvious "getting ink on my hands" I knew you were thinking it  )


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

CLEAN! CLEAN! CLEAN! If you see ink on your squeegee handle, screen frame, press, side of ink bucket, ink blade handle, or anything, stop and clean it. for about the first 10 to 20 years, you should look at both sides of your hands before touching a shirt, every time. eventually you will probably be able to feel a tiny ink spot in your skin, slightly cooler temp. but don't rely on that. Just because your not paranoid, doesn't mean the ink is not after you. There is no place more dangerous for a new shirt, than in a screenprint shop.(ironic) Invest in a spot remover gun and slow down No gloves, they just cause more problems.


----------



## veetwincowboy (Mar 14, 2015)

I would recommend ditching the gloves and just being hyper aware


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

If your wearing gloves, you can't feel the ink on your hands. Don't forget to check your elbows and waist once in a while.


----------



## xucaen (Jul 4, 2010)

All great responses, but - what do I do about my my hands?? Running out to the sink to wash my hands after every tshirt print is about as bad as changing gloves after every tshirt print.

If you could all share you own personal experiences and share your processes for cleaning your hands, elbows, squeegee handle, etc in between tshirt prints that would be a tremendous help! Thanks!!!


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

Are you using plastisol or water based inks. Keep clean rags or paper towels right by your print station. a little corner of a paper towel or cut a small piece of rag. can rub a small spot of ink off your hand or something else. Then trash it so you don't contaminate anything else. doesn't matter if you have a stain on your hand, just matters that it won't come off on a shirt. Maybe keep one of your clean white misprint shirts near by to rub your hand on to make sure you whipped your hand good enough while you get a feel for what you can and can't get away with.


----------



## g188 (Feb 20, 2012)

You will get cleaner with time. You will find you have to, you will hate wasting the shirts lol.

Just keep checking your hands. Wipe down any ink you see.

I find you get most dirty when initially inking up the screens. Try using a tray or get a trolley so you are not directly touching the ink pots.

You can also clean your hands with baby wipes. If you are working with plastisol ink you can spray a bit of your screen wash into the baby wipe. water-based the baby wipe should be enough or maybe spray some water.


----------



## xucaen (Jul 4, 2010)

I was searching for something unrelated and saw "spot cleaner" associated with screen printing. So I googled "spot cleaner screen printing" and sure enough found this video. https://youtu.be/hDTdROp_0D8


----------



## xucaen (Jul 4, 2010)

g188 said:


> You can also clean your hands with baby wipes.


This sounds like good advice. I hadn't thought of it before but that could work. Thanks!


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

Yeah, like everyone says, ditch the gloves...I wear them only when reclaiming screens or clean up. Just another way...I got tired of the rags as well so I bought a few pairs of sweats with one of my orders...now when I get that annoying bit of ink on a finger(s) I just wipe them down the legs on the sides of the sweatpants. Finger come clean and at the end of the run I just send the sweats through he dryer and cure any ink there and ready for next time...works for me.


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

In an emergency, wipe the little bit of ink off your finger, inside your pocket, so you won't have a visible stain on your pants, not....that I... um...do that.... don't check my pockets Adding liquid cleaners to the equation right before touching another shirt just adds a bunch more ways to stain a shirt with things that wont come off with your blow out gun. The simpler you keep it, the fewer things that can go wrong. and there is no reason to get ink on your hands when setting up a job. Wipe your buckets down.


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

A spot gun is an important tool but even after you get one, always pretend you don't have it while printing. a lot of 50/50s and fleece will stain. a lot of 100% plastic blends will get a hole. Even with 100% natural fiber shirts that you think it worked great on, can get a hole after washing because the high pressure weakens/damages the fabric.


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

Printor said:


> A spot gun is an important tool but even after you get one, always pretend you don't have it while printing. a lot of 50/50s and fleece will stain. a lot of 100% plastic blends will get a hole. Even with 100% natural fiber shirts that you think it worked great on, can get a hole after washing because the high pressure weakens/damages the fabric.


And never use a spot gun to clean your fingers!!!Ouch!


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

> You will get cleaner with time. You will find you have to


To much time spent otherwise. Nothing is more frustrating than laying out shirts and seeing 5 or 6 with a thumb print that needs to be spiffed.




> And never use a spot gun to clean your fingers!!!Ouch!


But a spot gun is great if you get a little marinara on your best Skynyrd hoodie at lunch.


----------



## GetLost (Apr 22, 2012)

As a printer (various fields) since 1977, I can't go a day without getting ink on my hands. 

xucaen ~ besides the advice above, it sounds like to me you are getting inked because possibly it's the way you are handling the squeegee. 
~ Is the squeegee handle the appropriate size for your hands? Maybe find a woodworker to custom fabricate a taller squeegee handle.
~ Use deliberate strokes and try not to fling the squeegee blade around. Think "machine".
~ Try not to overload the screen with too much ink. Would rather put more ink into screen to finish the last few shirts of a run than scrape a handful out after the run is finished. However, don't let the screen run to low of ink 'cuz it might be a bit linty and will lead to possible clogged screen and bad prints.
~ Keep ink from getting onto to handle by keeping the area where the blob of ink starts from gathering too deep at the clamp side of the screen where the squeegee rests.
~ Keep the ink station clean at all times and away from the shirt slinging area.
~ Don't hurry. It's most likely that when rushed, the attention to cleanliness starts to sway and ink mysteriously appears outta no where. 
~ Don't lick your fingers.... 

Later and good skill.
Ron


----------

